# EPIC Software



## NaliniAAPC (May 30, 2012)

Hi coders,

Anyone have any idea about EPIC software?we are always using client software.Any info regarding the EPIC is very useful for me.

Thanks a lot for your responses

Nalini CPC


----------



## Majikat (May 30, 2012)

NaliniAAPC said:


> Hi coders,
> 
> Anyone have any idea about EPIC software?we are always using client software.Any info regarding the EPIC is very useful for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Nalini,
I googled EPIC and found more than I could possibly read. There is a whole lot of information and even a few demo videos.
Additional, I spoke with a recruiter for a local hospital here in Missoula and she stated that people that knew EPIC would "be able to write their own ticket" for the next couple of years. That was enough to get me excited about looking into it further - not as a career, but as a way to make myself a more valuable employee. Good luck with your research!
See you here,
Kat


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Nalini,

Majikat is right, Epic experience is sure to be a gold star on your resume.  If you can master Epic, you can master any practice management system.  Epic is growing like a weed here in the Northwest and I don't see any reason it won't continue to grow.  

I've been a part of an Epic purchase and roll out with two different employers and it was not fun.  I really shouldn't tell you how I feel about Epic on this public forum but I can offer some advice.

Epic (allegedly) goes to a lot of trouble to make sure its customers are well trained.  Designees from the clinic or hospital are sent to the Epic campus in Wisconsin to be "certified" as trainers.  Those trainers then come back to the clinic and train the rest of the staff.  You MUST must must must be sure that they get all the knowledge and materials they need.  It would be best to send a designee from each piece of the process; a provider, a customer service rep, coder, biller, business office manager, clinic manager, MA, etc. because each of those people have a different perspective and their own needs.  For example, an IT tech cannot train a coder, the IT tech doesn't understand what the coder needs to see.  A coder cannot train the biller, the biller cannot train a physician, etc. 

I think it's difficult for administration (or whomever buys the product) to understand that those bells and whistles that make the product so attractive to them as business managers/owners, translates to that product being complex and needing a lot of training and support.  A lot.  

Good luck to you.


----------

